# MTB Rennen in Oberhausen



## CC-Freak (4. September 2011)

Oberhausener MTB-Rennen
am 03. Oktober 2011
mit Finallauf zur Bezirksmeisterschaft Rechter Niederrhein
und Oberhausener Stadtmeisterschaft​*Wo ?*

*Start und Ziel:*           Ruhrpark in Oberhausen  Alstaden, Solbadstr.
*
Nummernausgabe:*   Am Start und Ziel ab 9:00  Uhr

Startnummernpfand von 2,  wird nach Rückgabe zurückerstattet

*Anmeldungen:*

Schriftlich unter Angabe von:
Name, Vorname, Geburtsdatum, Wohnort und Team/Verein
bis zum 25. 09.2011 an: [email protected]

*Startgebühren:*

bis U19 (Jahrgang 1993)    3, 
ab  U23 (Jahrgang 1992)    5, 

*Nachmeldungen:*

bis 30 min vor dem jeweiligen Start

*Startzeiten:*
 10:00 	 Senioren 2,3,4 	40 min
 10:50 	 Senioren 1 	45 min
 12:00 	 Jugend U17/ Juniorinnen   U19w/Frauen 	40 min
 13:00 	 Bambini Rennen (bis 6 Jahre) 	 5 min
 13:10 	 Kids Rennen        (7-10 Jahre) 	10 min
 13:30 	 Junioren U19/Männer U23/Elite 	60 min
 14:45 	 Schüler U15/ Jugend          U17w 	20 min
 15:15 	 Schüler U13/ Schülerinnen U15w 	15 min
 15:16 	 Schüler U11/ Schülerinnen U13w 	10 min

*Siegerehrungen:*

ca. 30 min nach den jeweiligen Rennen

*Bilder:*

http://www.blau-gelb-oberhausen.de

*Wichtig:*

Bei den Rennen besteht Helmpflicht! Es sind nur Mountainbikes erlaubt.

*Haftung:*

*Es wird keinerlei Haftung für Schäden jeglicher Art übernommen!*

Zur Stadtmeisterschaft sind alle Sportler startberechtigt, die ihren Wohnsitz in Oberhausen haben, bzw. einem Verein in Oberhausen angehören.
*Allen Teilnehmern, Begleitern und Zuschauern viel Spaß und Erfolg
wünscht der RSV Blau-Gelb 1928 Oberhausen e.V.*​


----------



## sunny1766 (5. September 2011)

Hi V.
Da hat sich meine Frage per Mail ja erledigt! 
Wenn ich bis dahin einigermaßen wieder fit bin, fahre ich mit! 
Bis dann.
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kusebimski (6. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

das Rennen ist gleichzeitig der Finallauf zur Bezirksmeisterschaft MTB im Radsportbezirk rechter Niederrhein.

Infos dazu findet Ihr unter:

www.bezirk-rechter-niederrhein.de


----------



## kusebimski (6. September 2011)

Und wie soeben bekannt wurde, werden die Ruhrpottbiker vom SV Steele ihre Vereinsmeisterschaft ebenfalls in Oberhausen ausfahren.

www.ruhrpottbiker.de

Da dürfte es ja in allen Rennen richtig gut zur Sache gehen. Wer also Konkurrenz nicht scheut, kommt am 3.10.2011 nach Oberhausen in den Ruhrpark !


----------



## CC-Freak (22. September 2011)

*Wetter*

Montag
03.10.2011
sonnig
10 / 21°C 

Also hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## CC-Freak (1. Oktober 2011)

Noch 2 Tage dann gehts los.....


----------



## Thomas Sommer (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab wieder ein paar Fotos gemacht, hauptsächlich U15 und U19/23/Elite, ein paar auch U17.
Die schönsten hab ich schon mal hochgeladen, Rest folgt:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

....bis dahin kann man sich ja noch mal die alten ansehen ;-)


----------

